# pooper scooper for parade...



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

I need some suggestions haha!
A friend and I are riding our horses in a local christmas parade next month (small city parade..not rural)..and the parade organizer said we need to have someone tag along with us during the parade and clean up after the horses..... Great, no big deal..so I thought.

I had no idea it would be this hard to find someone to do it! Nobody wants to .. not that I can blame them really lol.. but seriously.. I've put up ads looking for help- offering to pay for the 2 hours of work, community service hours for students etc etc... and not one email in return. It's frustrating! I even contacted a couple dog poop & scoop services and inquired if I could pay them to do it.... I mean, horse poo is so much more pleasant than dog poo!

Anyone rode in a parade before.. What did you do for the clean up part of it?

I only have a about 2 1/2 weeks left to find someone, and I feel like they will deny us if riding in it if we don't supply a "scooper". We would have nooo problem doing it ourselves if it were at all possible.. but how the heck would we manage riding and dismounting to clean up..
Suggestions anyone!?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

We've always conned a husband/wife/boyfriend/girlfriend into doing it. 

Could you get one of those.. poop bags? the ones that go under horses tails on cart horses and the poo just falls into the bag? I'm sure there's a more official word than poop bag but I dont know it.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Geesh, some people make such a big deal out of a little poop. Sorry, it just bugs me when people think horse poop is so disgusting, I mean at least you have a long fork and its not like you have to wipe their butts. 
Ok so good luck. Maybe a 4h club, family. HMMM not sure.


----------



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

Well we're both irritated over the "necessity" to have a pooper scooper too.. I mean, there's no by-law here requiring it.. They just need to put us BEHIND the walking/marching groups hahah.

I've looked for those "poop catcher" sacks but I can't find any around here...And what I have found can only be attached to a driving harness guh.

(I have been trying to con my mum into doing it lol..the boyfriend wouldn't even humour the idea  )


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Try a gardening group.


----------

